# And on the 15th day, I created Bacon ( Back/Canadian ) with your help



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

And on the 15th day, I created Bacon ( Back/Canadian ) with your help of coarse. Thanks to 

 disco
's posts and show how's

 So I had a 3.54 kg boneless pork loin that I wanted to make Back bacon out of. so after reading 

 disco
 and 

 Bearcarver
 posts to death, and asking questions I found enough nerve to do my first batch.
When I went to cut the loin into 3 equal parts I noticed they had a cut in the middle of one end, they removed something, bone or something. So you will see later what I did with that portion of the loin.

Did a dry cure using this mix per pound
  - 4 teaspoon brown sugar
  - 1 1/2 teaspoon Kosher salt
  - 1/5 teaspoon Praque powder #1 or ( 0.005 once per pound )

 So I now have 3 pieces ( well 2 nice full ones and 2 slabs and pieces I trimmed off of the 2 nice ones) . Mixed the cure in 3 separate portions for the 3 different weights. Rubbed into each section of the lions and put inn separate bags. Than into the fridge  for the 12 days . Flipping and messaging every day.  Gave it an extra 2 days because I was nervous , (even though I did the math 20 times " just me " ) and timing was right with working etc

So on the 14th day pulled from the fridge and washed off, soaked in water bath for 1 hour changing the water half way. In the fridge for 24 hours
Next day I wanted the Back Bacon to be a little rounder shape so I tied them after  coated them in Brown sugar and black pepper. So this is where I tried to make a nice round Loaf with the thin slabs of the loins and the pieces. It came out nice at the end, as you will see.
Did a fry test , just right on salt and sweet, maybe next time I will also try to inject some flavors, Maple, jalapeño etc 

  Smoker set at 175 deg. with smoker tube filled with Hickory to get a good smoke into the meat, 45 minutes
Bumped up to 200 deg. with smoke still rolling, brought it to IT of 145 deg. ( approx. 2 hours for 2 full ones, and the rolled ones took almost 3 hours )
Let cool down than into the fridge for 24 hours
Sliced with my new slicer, works real nice , it is what it is , I am used to using Hobarts. So had to get my mind away from this new one has no power. LOL It is great for what I will ever do at home.
Vacuum sealed with my new Inkbirdplus #VS6621 , works nice also

Hope you are still with me , I know probably more information than needed , but first time and I am happy . Now for the picture history

David














Ready for the trip in the fridge






After the 14 days , now ready for the fry test , rub in some brown sugar and black pepper, Tie them up to form rounder meat and to make the pieces I talked about into loaf shapes










Very good taste , i'm happy, with the first try






2 Hour mark










All finished and cooling before in the fridge for the night, closer view of the pieces rolled up.














3rd picture is of the full loins ( next time will place the probes down through the tops, so no hole going all the way through )  ha ha 














These pictures are of the rolled pieces, meat is a lot darker and it stayed formed really good, all has great taste










All sealed up and ready to eat and freeze

  I had to have a sandwich or 2 so I had to make some Sour Cream and Onion buns. I saw that 

 tx smoker
 had some , I could not get what he used so i found a couple different recipes and made my own ,that will be on a different post, but here is a sample







Again I know very long post but thats me , hope you hung around for the whole thing

David  ( ps: thanks to all that helped with my questions and all the posts  posted by all that I read to make this happen. Now i'm not so nervous to do again )


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 18, 2021)

Wow David, absolutely outstanding job!! That BBB is nothing short of gorgeous and those sandwiches...magnificent!! Heck, a couple of those pics the BBB looks almost like Pancetta but I'd be all over some of that. Excellent job sir!!

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2021)

Look perfect! Nice color and just enough fat to give lots of flavor without being too much...JJ


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Heck, a couple of those pics the BBB looks almost like Pancetta but I'd be all over some of that. Excellent job sir!!


Thanks Robert , for the like and the comment. 
Yes I also thought it has that look also , funny how it turned out with rolling and tying it up ( the pieces ) and how it held together
I also posted just now My Sour cream and onion buns with the idea from you

Thanks

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Look perfect! Nice color and just enough fat to give lots of flavor without being too much...JJ


Thanks JJ for the like and the comment, it was fun and nerve racking at the same time, now I feel good that I will be making bacon a lot more now.
Yes i did not trim the loins at all, looks good to me also
Thanks

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 18, 2021)

Excellent job!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice work on all of it . Looks fantastic , but I really like the rolled look . 
I would take those to 165 internal , just to make sure . I'll have to try that next time . Really has a great look .
Great color , and nice sandwich .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I would take those to 165 internal , just to make sure .



Not necessary and would change the texture. Smoking to 145°F and holding for 3 to 5 minutes, Kills Bacteria just as dead as 165°F...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I would take those to 165 internal , just to make sure


Just my preference when I bone and roll .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2021)

All Looks Beautiful, David!!
What an Ice-Breaker!!
Nice Job & Great Pictures!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Just my preference when I bone and roll .



No insult intended my friend. Taking meat, cured or otherwise, to 165 is a choice. I just wanted to let the OP and Newbies know that, there was an alternative to your posted temp...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> No insult intended my friend.


None taken . I was trying to word it in a way that wouldn't confuse anyone . 
All in all , that rolled section he did has a fantastic look to it .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks delicious!
Great looking sammie!
Al


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Excellent job!


Thanks kilo for the like and comment, came out good for the first time

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work on all of it . Looks fantastic , but I really like the rolled look .
> I would take those to 165 internal , just to make sure . I'll have to try that next time . Really has a great look .
> Great color , and nice sandwich .


Thanks chopsaw for the like and comment
yes i thought it came out nice also. The look of the rolled ones was just a lucky happy ending. Was not sure how it would look or if it would stay together. But it did
As for the temp thought i was good at 145deg. but in saying that the rolled ones took almost an hour longer to get to 145 than the whole ones

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> All Looks Beautiful, David!!
> What an Ice-Breaker!!
> Nice Job & Great Pictures!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks John for the like and the comment, i studied yours and Disco's methods on doing the dry cures , cant find Tenderquick around here so used the Praque powder #1
For the first time and not the last , it came out pretty good, but like I said might try some injection also to experiment with flavors

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> Great looking sammie!
> Al


Thanks Al for the like and the comment, tasts real good , not too salty or too sweet
really want to try some in a sandwich so had to make the buns and than the sandwich....long way around but good in the end

David


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> As for the temp thought i was good at 145deg.


David , that's just my choice if I de bone something and expose the inside to the air , then close it back up . Just to make sure any bad stuff gets whacked . I know guys go by length of time at a certain temp is the same thing . I do that with some stuff , but these I just take a little higher .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks to


 kruizer



 Central PA Cowboy

for the likes

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> David , that's just my choice if I de bone something and expose the inside to the air , then close it back up . Just to make sure any bad stuff gets whacked . I know guys go by length of time at a certain temp is the same thing . I do that with some stuff , but these I just take a little higher .


totally understand what you mean, 
these 2 pieces were thin maybe 1"thick or so and in the cure bags with all the parts for the 14 days. Came that way kind of . I did not remove any bones. Not sure what to do with them so that is when I thought to put all the strip parts inside the thin slab pieces roll them and tie them . I was surprised that they stayed together after the smoke and removing the string. But it does look good. 
  Because of the fat amount I will mostly be frying those slices , treat them just like reg, bacon

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks to the powers that be, was not expecting a bacon post of mine  to make it to be Featured
Thanks to all for the ride

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks 


 Hamdrew

for the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks


 pc farmer

for the like


David


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks absolutely perfect to me. Congratulations.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks absolutely perfect to me. Congratulations.


Thanks SmokinEdge for the like and the comment
I was nervous to start this but went for it with all the help and info here from all

David


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 18, 2021)

Congrats on the carousel ride.
That is a great loin bacon.
I take mine to the pasteurization temps, too.  Going above 145° just dries it out.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks great! Glad you took the leap and tried it! Bet you are too now that you've had some! Congrats on the carousel ride!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 19, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Congrats on the carousel ride.
> That is a great loin bacon.
> I take mine to the pasteurization temps, too.  Going above 145° just dries it out.


Thanks Fueling for the like and the comment, thanks lovin the ride . I did not want to dry it out on my first time either

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks 


 chef jimmyj



 chopsaw



 kilo charlie



 Bearcarver

for the extra likes 
Means alot

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 19, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great! Glad you took the leap and tried it! Bet you are too now that you've had some! Congrats on the carousel ride!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan for the like and the comment, yes I am glad I finally took the leap. And glad it worked and yes tastes great, not too salty and just the right sweetness. Now I will make more and play with some different flavors. And yes happy about the ride

David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 19, 2021)

Awesome first try some great looking bacon. Just remember to start the next batch before you run out it seems to go quick.

Warren


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 19, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome first try some great looking bacon. Just remember to start the next batch before you run out it seems to go quick.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren for the like and the comment, nervous and fun to make for the first time, and yes I am looking for some reasonable pork loins now as my wife seems to have let her family borrow ( you know what I mean ) a few packs of the bacon already. lol
I want to start a new batch soon. Maybe with some injections

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks 
C
 cutplug
  for the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks


 meatallica

for the like, 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks


 IH 1026

for the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks


 browneyesvictim

for the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks


 Ishi

for the like

David


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 25, 2021)

Slowly building my nerve to try some bacon. Yours looks great and I could hurt myself with a couple of those sammichs!

Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 25, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Slowly building my nerve to try some bacon. Yours looks great and I could hurt myself with a couple of those sammichs!
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim for the like and the comment
  Yes took me awhile to make some bacon, glad I did with all the info here from the members, past and present. 
Looking for some more pork loins now so I can get some started before I run out

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks


 DougE


for the like

David


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 26, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Slowly building my nerve to try some bacon. Yours looks great and I could hurt myself with a couple of those sammichs!
> 
> Jim


Pork loin is the best starting point.  Lower cost meat and takes the cure well.
I've done many and no fails with either wet or dry cures.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks 


 Jabiru

for the like

David


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 26, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Pork loin is the best starting point.  Lower cost meat and takes the cure well.
> I've done many and no fails with either wet or dry cures.


I actually have a couple of coppa roast in the freezer that is calling out for some buck board bacon.  gathering supplies now.

Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 26, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I actually have a couple of coppa roast in the freezer that is calling out for some buck board bacon.  gathering supplies now.
> 
> Jim


Go for it , thats on my list also Buckboard Bacon

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks


 Johnny Ray

for the like
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 5, 2022)

Thanks 


 bigbuck

For the like

David


----------

